# Where does your family like to vacation?



## MrsFusion (Feb 19, 2011)

We want to take a family vacation in June, but, we can't decide on where to go?  We have two boys, 11 & 9.

Here's where we've already been...Yellowstone, Badlands, Colorado(allover)and Florida(allover).

Anyone have a favorite spot they would like to share?

I'm going to do some google searching


----------



## krissy (Feb 19, 2011)

i remember Mesa Verde, Niagara Falls, Yosemite National Park, Grand Canyon from trips when i was about that age. 

one of my favorite memories is when i was tutoring a 3rd grader when i was a 6th grader and i saw a pic of mesa verde in his social studies book, i felt like i was having a flash back. i knew how it felt to be there, i knew the feel of the rocks etc. 

when i got home i was telling my mom about this weird thing that had happened and asking if i lived there in a different life and she looked at me weird and said no, but you were there when you were 8. lol , i felt like a doofus!


----------



## Genny (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL Krissy.  I get deja vu moments when looking at pics sometimes.

Niagara Falls is beautiful.  The Canada side more than the American side.  There's a lot of things that you can do there.  We've camped there a couple times.  They have lovely camp grounds just down the road from the falls.
Nearby they also have an African Lion Safari, Marineland, waterparks.  Lots and lots of stuff.

If you don't want to leave the country, Wisconsin Dells (here in WI) is great in the summer.  It's the Waterpark Capitol of the World, so if you like those, this is a good place to go   Beautiful campgrounds, great hiking and climbing areas.  You can ride on the Army Ducks.  Those were a fun thing to do when we were kids.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 20, 2011)

If you have, or are willing to get, your passports, check out Jasper National Park in Alberta. I can't even describe how beautiful it is, and the wildlife tend to get right up on or next to the road and allow you to photograph them. 
http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/ab/jasper/visit.aspx
http://www.jasper.travel/


----------



## raysofcolorado (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in Colorado and it is such a great state to vacation and experience the best of nature but I always loved Hilton Head, SC.  Always had the most relaxing vacations there!


----------



## tomara (Feb 20, 2011)

Hershey, PA....the land of chocolate....great amusement park too.


----------



## nursenancy (Feb 20, 2011)

Maine, Cape Cod and the Outer Banks for me!  Martha's Vineyard but maybe not so much for younger kids.

Well, June may be too early for the North Atlantic..


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Feb 20, 2011)

If you come to Niagara Falls, bring some soap and we'll swap!  

We like Florida in the cooler months, but also camp quite a bit in New York and Pennsylvania.  What kinds of things are you looking to do?  Are you camping?


----------



## Chay (Feb 24, 2011)

Topsail Island NC is our favorite vacation spot.


----------



## Relle (Feb 24, 2011)

You could always come to Australia. Probably a bit far.

Relle.


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!!!  Now I need to do some google searching 

You all mention spots I have on my "bucket list"...but, I have to keep in mind the kiddos...  we like to camp.  But, I'm freaked out to camp where there are bears...there was a bear in our camp last time in Colorado.  Wondering around with a flash light at 2am to go to the bathroom...DISLIKE!   

Again, thanks for all the great posts


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 25, 2011)

If you like to camp, we go to Assateague/Chincotigue Island in MD near Ocean City. They have a state park there you can rent a camp site. And there are the ponies! We try to go there every year. Plus, the islands don't get as crowded like Ocean City beach does. It's truly beautiful. You can also get a permit to drive on the beach if you have the right kind of vehicle.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 26, 2011)

If you like to camp, check out Maho Bay on St. John, USVI.  Just about my favorite place in the world.  They have  tent-cottages and supply all your linens. It's only going to be around for another year or two (the land is leased and is for sale).  We are going this June ourselves, and can't wait!!

www.maho.org


----------



## dandelion (Mar 4, 2011)

tomara said:
			
		

> Hershey, PA....the land of chocolate....great amusement park too.



The best amusement park I've ever been too, laughed so hard all day long.  You have to ride the water rollercoaster where people on the ground can aim a water cannon at you.  

My family LOVES Va Beach and late june they have a beach front craft festival, it was fantastic last year.


----------



## ToniD (Mar 7, 2011)

We camped outside of boston one time with our guys when they were about that age and they loved it.   We did a whale watch, toured the beaver ( I think that is the right name--boston tea party ship)   Old Iron Sides,   saw a living history show at the north bridge, the New England Aquarium.

PS   I do not like driving in Boston.   Take the train!


----------



## Rosalie11 (Mar 11, 2011)

Take a family vacation is an ideal way to spend some quality time with your near and dear ones and make memories of your life. However, planning a vacation in a fixed budget can be a task for the uninitiated. If you also feel confused when it comes to ideas for a cheap family vacation, is in the right place. If you want international holiday, safari or a luxury cruise, you can do all this without having to use your bank account to surf the net for cheap deals and vacation packages are available at a vol.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Rosalie11 (Mar 11, 2011)

Take a family vacation is an ideal way to spend some quality time with your near and dear ones and make memories of your life. However, planning a vacation in a fixed budget can be a task for the uninitiated. If you also feel confused when it comes to ideas for a cheap family vacation, is in the right place. If you want international holiday, safari or a luxury cruise, you can do all this without having to use your bank account to surf the net for cheap deals and vacation packages are available at a vol.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## jeazalez (Apr 15, 2011)

Cape Cod would definitely be a place to check out since there are a lot of things you can do aside from the outside city life you will be able to enjoy fresh air, beach parties, camping and  some good ol' baseball game with your kids at the park. It is best that you go somewhere new because at the age of your boys they would probably be easily bored if you go in the same places all over again.


----------



## breakfast (Apr 28, 2011)

japan,south korea and western europe  :wink:

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Sibi (Apr 28, 2011)

When I was a young girl, my parents would take my sisters and I camping every year to Myrtle Beach in SC.  We always had loads of fun there and no bears anywhere.  There is a bunch for young follks to do there too.  My son loves Myrtle Beach.  

I was also going to mention Wisconsin Dells.  Although I myself have never been there my sister takes her 2 young girls often because they love it there.

Have fun wherever you choose to go!


----------

